# Composers Out of the Studio - with David Kudell



## David Kudell (May 12, 2021)

I'm excited to launch the first episode of my new video series "Composers Out of the Studio."

One of the best things about winning the Westworld competition has been meeting composers and becoming part of this community. So I had the crazy idea of filming the experience - there's so much to learn from them: How to make it as a composer and how to find your own voice. And after being stuck in quarantine for a year, it's great to get out of the studio.

In the first episode, I'm hanging with Hal Rosenfeld, whose credits as a percussionist include: The Greatest Showman, Fortnite, Elton John, the Jonas Brothers...and as a composer/orchestrator he's worked on Fosse/Verdon, In the Heights, and Mulan.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 12, 2021)

Looking like a great series David. Congratulations!


----------



## David Kudell (May 12, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Looking like a great series David. Congratulations!


Thanks Christopher!


----------



## José Herring (May 12, 2021)

Really cool. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 12, 2021)

Super cool talk, David! And the video is so well done, congrats👌👌


----------



## davidanthony (May 12, 2021)

Great idea, and thanks for sharing your experience with the rest of us. I'm looking forward to watching these!


----------



## Fox (May 12, 2021)

That was fun! Awesome stuff!


----------



## AudioLoco (May 13, 2021)

Apart from the graphic hateful and shameful anti IN N OUT rhetorics I really enjoyed the video!


----------



## davidson (May 13, 2021)

Nice! As a professional procrastinator, i thank you for giving me more opportunities to do just that.

I'd love to see a podcast version available, just sayin.


----------



## Levon (May 13, 2021)

Enjoyed that!


----------



## FinGael (May 13, 2021)

Great stuff. Kudos. From what I've seen, you seem to be a very talented and nice human being.


----------



## David Kudell (May 13, 2021)

Thanks everyone for checking it out and for the feedback!


----------



## IFM (May 13, 2021)

Very cool thanks!


----------

